# Opinions on Saba Tower 2??



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

You guys are always so helpful so I'm throwing this one out to you...

I am moving to Dubai at the end of July, (inshallah ), and have spotted what looks like an ideal apartment in Saba Tower 2.

Can you guys please let me know what the expat community is like there, and what facilities (gym, pool, etc) and other amenities are nearby.

Also, is this near to any ongoing construction projects or is there anything else I should be aware of?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Does no one know anything about Saba Tower 2?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I work in Saba Tower 1, it's a nice building but Saba Property Management are an absolute nightmare, I've come close to doing/saying things to them that would get me put in jail.

Example: You need to have a security permit to bring anything into the building. I bought some small cabinets from Ikea, was bringing them up to the office from my car when security tried to stop me because I didn't have a permit. When I asked to get a permit, I was told it takes 24 hours.

Another Example: We needed a maintenance man to come into the office and fix a projector to the roof, quick half hour job. We need to have a permit to bring workmen into our office, which again takes 24 hours for no apparent reason. Oh, and you're not allowed to drill between 7am and 7pm and if you promise not to, you'll have some complete ****wit standing outside your door with a walkie talkie.

Absolute shower of jobsworth *******s to a man.

No idea where Saba Tower 2 is so can't help on that.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

I lived in Saba 2 in 2008 and the building was fine then, apartments good enough, pool is small (on roof of tower) Gym is also small but was perfectly adequate for my needs (general fitness).

As for community there is the full mix of nationalities that you find in dubai, in 2008 JLT generally was a building site with very few shops / amenities, but it does seems to have improved since then, to what level i personally dont know.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hi
i went to have a look at saba a couple of weeks ago ..its okay thier are supermarkets and services near bye .
but for no particular reason i found jlt to be a gloomy place .not that cozy more business not residential .
i preferred the views ..go check jlt out when you are here .


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Saba is a nice, well built tower. The majority of apartments are fully furnished in non offensive if uninspiring furniture. Not bad at all


----------

